

Chrome is still a threat to your MacBook's battery - MBCook
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/10/8381447/chrome-macbook-battery-life

======
mrsteveman1
Power use is a concern to me as I use my MacBook Pro away from the plug most
of the time, but according to Chrome's task manager, that page on The Verge
causes Chrome to eat 552MB of ram just for that one tab.

Assuming that's an accurate view of what's going on under-the-hood in Chrome,
whether it's Chrome or that particular page at fault (or some of both), it's a
bit ridiculous.

~~~
cafard
One machine ago, my wife would complain that her laptop was too slow. I would
turn it on, bring up Word or Excel, and get excellent response. She would then
open up the New York Times home page in IE, and it would eat up a lot of
memory and all the cycles it could get. Now and then I pull up Task Manager on
one or the other of the machines I use, and am amazed to see how much memory
Firefox uses.

